# MAJOR BED BUG ISSUE!!!! HELP PLEASE



## hannah abuata (Jul 7, 2021)

I first noticed a bed bug infestation back in September 2020. It has almost been a year and after numerous attempts to rid them THEY ARE STILL HERE!!! They are only in MY bedroom in the house despite being here for basically a year i've managed to contain them to one room, but they are literally driving me insane with how difficult it is to get rid of them 100% . I treat it and they come back within weeks. Here is a list of what we have attempted : 


Strip bed and wash all sheets and pillow cases on high temp, dry highest temp
Completely zipped mattress AND box spring in a bag so any bugs in there will get trapped and eventually die
Sweep, mop, and vacuum the entire floor of the room; it is all hard wood
Went to Lowes and purchased bed bug foggers and a bed bug kit that has spray foam and liquid spray, did a thorough spraying of the bed frame (we have done this probably 4-5 times now just for them to keep coming back)
Removed all pictures from the wall and checked behind them for bugs or eggs
Placed sticky traps on the bedposts to see if they were coming up from the floor, but there were no bugs on it after being there for about a month.

We have been putting off calling an exterminator because we cannot afford it, reading that typical bed bug treatment can cost up to $800. I know that heat kills them but I cant think of a way to heat up the whole room enough and long enough for them all to die. We are on our last resort of completely throwing away the bed frame and buying a new bed frame because we believe it is infested in the cracks and crevices that we cannot reach with the spray, foam, etc. It is a wooden bed frame with panels. I can attach a photo if needed. Any advice, help, or tips?? Any thoughts, ideas? these things are driving me up the wall...


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Have you pulled up on the edging of your mattress? That is where they are hiding during the day. You need to pull up on it and spray bed bug stuff along the underside of the edge roping. If you have that bad of an infestation, you will see them.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

do you live in an apartment or the like ? they may be coming from another unit.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Bug bombs aren't very effective against bedbugs. They mostly just get any that have direct exposure to the spray and bedbugs are "hiding" during the day. It's probably not necessary to replace the bed, mattress or box springs. It's possible that your mattress cover isn't tight enough to block the bugs.

Here's a website at Texas A&M that might help.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

How to Get Rid of Bed Bugs


It is possible to get rid of bed bugs in your house; how quickly will depend on the severity of the infestation. Follow these steps for a DIY bed bug treatment: Use mattress and furniture covers, treat cracks and crevices, and spray room with a professional insecticide like Temprid FX and a bed...




www.domyown.com


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

A year of trying to no avail? I would pay the money.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Professional jobs can get up there, and heat treatments cost even more. Get a small bottle of Crossfire Bed Bug Concentrate and a 1 gallon hand sprayer. Empty all your dresser drawers and closets, and take the matress and box spring off the bed frame. Mix the bottle to 1 gallon of water, and treat all cracks and crevices along the baseboards, soak the bed frame, treat inside the drawers. They can also be living in the walls. Get a bottle of Cimexa dust, remove the wall outlet covers and switch plates, and apply the dust inside the walls.


----------



## MooseGott (Jul 9, 2021)

Diatomaceous earth. You can get it from Amazon but will be cheaper at a farm store if you have one near you (Tractor Supply). We tried 6 or 7 over the counter bed bug treatments and none of them worked. Did the washing and drying for several hours, mattress protector, etc. We came across DE in a forum about naturally getting rid of pests instead of using chemicals.

We were skeptical but had already tried everything we could think of and the bites were driving me batty.

We put the DE around the perimeter of our entire room in a line and then sprinkled it around the rest of the carpet.
We put it in our mattress covering, around the posts on the bed, etc. and left it there for about a week. After that we stopped getting bit and they never came back.

It is extremely dusty, so you may want to wear a mask while spreading it. We also chose to get the "food grade" kind as we had a cat in the apartment and read that was better around pets. (We did not allow the cat in the room the week we had the powder everywhere)


----------



## D. Soloma (6 mo ago)

You have tried a lot, but I am very sorry and sympathize that your problem is not solved. This happened to me at that time and it made me a horse because I have to sleep like a horse standing mood. They are very bad. I couldn't remove it completely but managed to 98percent remove it. You know they are sensitive to heat, I used that. First I washed all the things which are washable in very hot water and dried them in the sun. And those that cannot be soaked in water, I just dried them in the sun like bread. Then I washed the whole house with very hot water. It reduced mostly and after I use this bed bug interceptor cheap low-cost paste. This trick is so easy and just need to work hard on a sunny day. you can try it.


----------

